# wisconsin fire insurance



## cowboyuptex (Feb 3, 2014)

Wisconsin Fire Insurance

A man and his wife moved back home to Wisconsin from Arizona .
The wife had a wooden leg and to insure it in Arizona was $2,000 a year!!!
When they arrived in Wisconsin, they went to Sven's Insurance agency to see how much it would cost
to insure the wooden leg.
Sven looked it up on his computer and said to the couple, "$39."

The husband was shocked and asked why it was so cheap in Wisconsin to insure, because it cost him 
$2,000 in Arizona !!!
Sven turned his computer screen to the couple and said, "Well, here is it on the screen, direct from 
Ole's Wisconsin Fire Insurance Company,
it  says: Any wooden structure, with a  sprinkler system over it, is $39".

I always did find Wisconsin logic far superior to most others.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## pork dork (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 25, 2015)

cowboyuptex said:


> Wisconsin Fire Insurance
> 
> A man and his wife moved back home to Wisconsin from Arizona .
> The wife had a wooden leg and to insure it in Arizona was $2,000 a year!!!
> ...



Wisconsin toursit board has come up with a new slogan: "come and smell our dairy air!"


----------



## twisted minds (Feb 25, 2015)

Ain't Wisconsin great!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 2, 2015)

I like it., but then again any state is better than where I'm stuck, for now.


----------

